# Another Refit for your inspection



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey there!

I haven't posted here in a while, but as I'm approaching completion on this project, I thought now would be a good time to visit. This model has been a lot of fun...and a pain in the rear, but I think overall it's been worth the effort. Eventually I'll take some "proper" pictures, but I'll share these for now. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks!





http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0006.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0026.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0032.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0039.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0041-1.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0042.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0045.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/The_Disillusionist/_DSC0050.jpg


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Holy Crap! That's one of the best, if not THE best, I have seen yet. That first picture is a knock out! I love the purple you used for the inner nacelles. That last shot showing the multicolor pearl aztec in closeup...man. Beautiful work!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

She is beautiful :thumbsup: What types and brands of paint did you use?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see 'proper' pictures! :thumbsup:
This is pretty much the way I want to do mine, so I'll be referencing yours where possible! Great!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll say this IS the best finished paint job I've seen of any Enterprise refit or -A in any forum. As far as I can tell (from the aft end of the nacelle) you've got the right amount of intensity with the pearls.

I would like to see the engineering hull paneling and saucer more close up, when you get to it.

I really like the deeper blue choice for the deflector - that was more frequent in ST:TMP than the lighter blue seen in the rest of the movies. Nice job on the engineering green tones and the outboard warp engine grilles (with the silver) - most don't catch that. I'm assuming you painted a metallic purple on the inboard grilles? I can't quite tell in the pic, though it does look like there's some reflecting going on...

So what did you end up using for the pearl paints? I like those tones - I haven't decided on what I'm going to buy yet.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

VERY NICE!

Definitely one of the best I have seen as well!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

WOW!!!
Well that just blows me away... Top... TOP job :thumbsup:

That is a seriously excellent build. I can only bow to your skills. I think I'll just go and paint mine black all over after seeing yours. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Amazing!! The paint job is spectacular!

Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

should've sent a poet...

bellissima!

bravo!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Behold the GLORIOUS Purple warp engine lights!!

Not enough people use the purple light. It looks Beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

This is definitely one awesome looking Refit. I love the color tone. I as well would be interested in the paints you used. 

Well Done!!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks guys!

I spent a lot of time studying Paul Olsen's work on the studio model. I ended up using a simplified version of his technique. I mixed red, green, gold, and blue pearl powders with clear automotive lacquer for my paints. I agree with Mr. Olsen here, I think lacquers are the best way to go. The airbrush never clogs, and they dry fast, enabling you to mask over and spray the next panel quickly.

All the white areas of the model are coated with a thin layer of blue, then panel effects were applied with all of the colors overlapping in various densities. For the most part, I used individual friskets for each panel. It was rather time consuming, but I felt it gave me the most control and variation in individual panels.

I designated this model as my "learner" kit. I'm gearing up to start another soon, possibly to sell. Hopefully, I can apply all the lessons I learned on this one and build the next one up nicer (and quicker)!

I really appreciate the kind words here. At one point, not so long ago, this model was angrily pitched into the garbage can. I guess I'm glad I fished it out. It has its flaws, but overall I'm pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> I think lacquers are the best way to go.


Agreed. My next round of testing will be with Lacquer.

Once again, that is one spectacular paint job.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Behold the GLORIOUS Purple warp engine lights!!
> 
> Not enough people use the purple light. It looks Beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Lou,

The purple nacelles are the result of a conversation with Andy Probert at Wonderfest a few years ago. He came up to our room to look over my (still) unfinished Deboer Enterprise. It was built up with blue nacelles which he advised should be purple. I figured it was a little late for that one, so I built them into this one:thumbsup: 

I really like the effect. Most likely, I'll go purple on the next one as well.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Damn I wanna do some more work on mine now! Yours is awesome. Very clean model work. Great picture quality too.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Words escape me!
Gorgeous absolutey stunning!
-Jim


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Holy Frak. That is astonishing. I have to ask - are you a professional modeler? An artist? Do you do this full time? Do you build these for sale, or just for yourself? Do tell, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Jodet said:


> Holy Frak. That is astonishing. I have to ask - are you a professional modeler? An artist? Do you do this full time? Do you build these for sale, or just for yourself? Do tell, inquiring minds want to know.


Am I professional modeler?
Well, I've never been paid for anything I've built, so I guess the answer would be no.

An artist?
Only if you consider stick people as "art"

Do I do this full time? 
I wish!....although I am laid off right now, so that's kind of what I'm doing

Do I build these for sale?
I'm thinking about that possibility.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Great job for a 'learner' kit, or any other for that matter. 
It will be cool to see where you go next.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Disillusionist said:


> I mixed red, green, gold, and blue pearl powders with clear automotive lacquer for my paints.



what brands / products exactly? What kind of airbrush?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I used House of Kolor Kosmic pearl powders. The green was a bit "springier"than I liked, so I mixed some of the blue with it to cool it down. They were all mixed with PPG DCA-468 clear acrylic lacquer. I mixed up 10 ounces of paint at a time in mason jars. I'm sure there are other combination's that will work just as well, if not better. That's just what I ended up using. Now that I've ascended its learning curve, that's probably what I'll stick with. I used regular Model Master enamels on the strongback and other engineering sections.

I sprayed all of the Pearls with my trusty Iwata Eclipse BC-S. The bottom/siphon feed made it easy to change colors quickly. I used an Iwata HP-C for small detail.

Oh, if by chance anyone does choose to use this same combination. I'd avoid using Duplicolor sandable primer under the pearl clears. You might end up with something like this. I switched to Plasti-Cote and the problem seemed to go away.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Did you cut your own aztecs out or use aztec dummies templates?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I drew them up in Corel and used a vinyl cutter to cut them for me.

I cheated


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> I drew them up in Corel and used a vinyl cutter to cut them for me.


Excellent 

Thanks.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

As Tony wrote, spectacular. Just spectacular.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Tell me more about this 'plasti-coat' primer you use. Is this a rattle-can? Laquer? Where do you buy it, art supply stores, hardware stores, hobby shops?


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Top, top job! Brilliant effort. Subtle Aztec, nice!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Holy God... that looks amazing! Photos 5 and 6 of the model are my favorite.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Jodet said:


> Tell me more about this 'plasti-coat' primer you use. Is this a rattle-can? Laquer? Where do you buy it, art supply stores, hardware stores, hobby shops?


Lacquer primer in a rattle can. Hardware and automotive supply stores carry it. Although, I had kind of a hard time finding it.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Disillusionist, A really nice job. I appreciate the details on the paints used.

If you could please post a top down view of the saucer and then a slightly downwards and mainly rearwards glancing view across the saucer towards the bridge. This shot in the movie really showed of the pearl effect. The top down shot would then highlight the mostly white look. I think a lot of us are wondering how things look with some close to movie angles.


Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll see what I can do Mark. Keep in mind though, the appearance of the pearls varies directly with the intensity and angle of the lighting. This thing is a real chameleon. It looks different every time the light changes. I can see why they had difficulties filming the studio model.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Can you youtube some vid? That would show the pearl effect beautifully and allow you to remark on various aspects as you go. 

Either way, thanks and again, great job!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, so you used Plasti-Coat for the primer coat. What was your base white paint?

BTW...I think this is a phenomenal build-up and paint job! Worthy of an appearance in a Trek film!


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Because I also use lacquers to paint with, I have discovered that you can thin down and spray fingernail polish. Why would I want to do that? They come in a wide variety of pearl colors and mix well with clear coat . . . not to mention many "two tone" or "three tone" colors that have pearl effects in different colors. 

I've tested this out on styrene and it works just fine . . . haven't gotten it on a model yet. The "higher end" polishes seem to have a more uniform consistency. Thinned down in light coats they go over gloss white very well and some of them are super glossy. Even applied fairly thick, they level down to the surface well and give a very smooth, very glossy, surface.

I have mixed them in with clear coat and they seem to be bonding to the plastic fairly well. Used thick, they clog the airbrush somewhat. What I like about them is the nice, fine pearl coat they produce . . . very tiny "flecks."

Just wondering if anyone has tried this before, or if I'm the only crazy one. I'm going to wait a few weeks to see if they crack or flake on me. So far, they behave like enamels . . . but they seem to have a harder surface. I'm going to put some decals on as well to see if anything untoward happens.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

MartinHatfield said:


> Okay, so you used Plasti-Coat for the primer coat. What was your base white paint?
> 
> BTW...I think this is a phenomenal build-up and paint job! Worthy of an appearance in a Trek film!


Thanks!
The base white paint is the primer. It's sanded smooth and the pearls are applied directly over top. I experimented with spraying other "finish" paints first, but this seemed to work the best. Plus, I think that's how the studio model was painted.

Here are a couple more pics. I tried to get the pearl to pop out as much as I could in the first, and went for dramatic effect in the second.

above

dramatic


----------



## mechinyun (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Yes, I too have advocated using a primer as the main coat - it is claimed I will have adhesion problems with the decals, which curiously I have not had so far on prior builds. 

The lacquer (cellulose?) based primers are fine but quite rare here in UK as cellulose is now outlawed - I have also had no adhesion problems with acrylic formulations here in UK. Odd the problems you had in that area.

Glad to see you are following the 'rule of the Aztec' - there are certain boundaries you have to stay within to maintain the correct intent pattern on the secondary and tertiary layers- not just random squares as we have seen on some earlier examples. Great job.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have to say this is one of the best paint jobs I have seen. That dramatic shot is simply stunning. And the above shot really nails the azteck. You did a fantastic job on the subtlety. You have raised the bar pretty high


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my..... That is one incredible paint job there. She looks simply stunning. You've really captured the effect. Well Done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Your paint job is actually too good for the kit! It belongs on a DeBoer!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

That dramatic shot deserves to be Photoshopped into deep space, just before the jump to warp speed. DDDAAYYYYUUUMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Disillusionist said:


> Thanks!
> The base white paint is the primer. It's sanded smooth and the pearls are applied directly over top. I experimented with spraying other "finish" paints first, but this seemed to work the best. Plus, I think that's how the studio model was painted.
> 
> Here are a couple more pics. I tried to get the pearl to pop out as much as I could in the first, and went for dramatic effect in the second.
> ...



I'll say what we're all thinking: Your work is STUNNING. Please feel free to post at length on your techniques. I love the photos.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

SteveR said:


> Your paint job is actually too good for the kit! It belongs on a DeBoer!


I might be able to accommodate that.

Image


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> I might be able to accommodate that.
> 
> Image


That's Awesome!!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah! It looks like they're in orbit over planet Clutter!


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Disillusionist said:


> I used House of Kolor Kosmic pearl powders. The green was a bit "springier"than I liked, so I mixed some of the blue with it to cool it down. They were all mixed with PPG DCA-468 clear acrylic lacquer. I mixed up 10 ounces of paint at a time in mason jars.


Thanks for the additional pictures. Based on those I think you have really nailed a nice aztec finish.

3 questions:
1) The House of Kolor site is not real well organized. Could you publish a link right to the page for the correct pigment? or the exact name of the pigment to look for?
2) Would you please tell us how much of the pearl pigment you added to how much clear acrylic lacquer?
3) What size tip, small med large and what pressure are you using when you airbrush the pearls?

Also if you do a next one and want to add more accurizing constructional details/corrections see my web site for the references
http://www.showcase.netins.net/web/marc111creations/index.htm

Thanks a lot,
Mark


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Disillusionist said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, but as I'm approaching completion on this project, I thought now would be a good time to visit. This model has been a lot of fun...and a pain in the rear, but I think overall it's been worth the effort. Eventually I'll take some "proper" pictures, but I'll share these for now. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks!



Dude, I love the work on the Nacelle's!!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

marc111 said:


> Thanks for the additional pictures. Based on those I think you have really nailed a nice aztec finish.
> 
> 3 questions:
> 1) The House of Kolor site is not real well organized. Could you publish a link right to the page for the correct pigment? or the exact name of the pigment to look for?
> ...


Thanks Mark!

I've been watching your site for a while now. Your efforts are very impressive. I'm looking forward to watching things continue to develop.

Here's what I used. My choices were limited more by what was in stock at the local automotive paint store, than by my own design. Like I said before, I'm sure there are a lot of different combination's that will work just as well, probably even better.

Kosmic Pearl Ocean Blue
Kosmic Pearl Summertime Green
Kosmic pearl Gold Rush

I didn't use House of Kolor for my red, instead I used PPG PRL90 Sunset Red. Once again...because that's what they had in stock.

The can recommends mixing the DCA-468 clear with thinner at 1:2, but I ended up going with 1:4 to get it to spray well through the airbrush. Mix it too thick and you'll be be shooting webs like a drunken spider! Use PPG DTL105 for your thinner. For 10 ounces of mixed paint, I used about a teaspoon of powder...sometimes as much as 1 1/2 teaspoons. Trial and error, plus personal preference are your friends here.
One thing I did learn is that painting small objects and areas with pearls require a higher concentration of pigment in order to show up well. I used the standard .5mm tip that came on my Eclipse BC-S.

I learned this all by trial and error (mostly error) as I went. I started with the top of the saucer and worked my way back through the sub-assemblies. By the time I got to the rear of the nacelles I think I had my technique pretty well worked out:freak:. That's why I'm hoping the next one will go faster and look nicer.

Have fun!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Matt,

What size pearl jars were available for you to purchase? I only see 2 ounce jars available via web, and there selling for 60 bucks a pop. I am really interested in these pearls since they claim to have high intensity over a white base. With your paint ratios, did you ever notice any off color yellow to the pearls? High intensity in direct light, but a yellowish color in non direct light?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah, 2 ounce jars. That's right. Gives you plenty to do several ships. You can even paint your dog pearl if you like.

Absolutely, there's yellow. It's nature of the beast with the blue pearl. You just have to be careful not to spray it too strong. I was afraid of making the whole model yellow when I decided to give everything an initial light coat of blue, but it turned out ok. It gave it an "off white" appearance. You can see the yellow in the picture of the nacelle. Those specific "tiles" were hit pretty hard with the blue.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> Absolutely, there's yellow.


I thought so. That's why in my testing I mixed the pearl with the white base. This gave me a much more subdued pearl color, but it really cuts down on the yellow off color.

I plan on experimenting with the my lacquer colors the same way.

In the following picture, you can just make out the blue coated main aztec, and the secondary patterns that are pearling are really subdued. However to the naked eye, they pearl their respective colors, just not as intense.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

That is a nice subtle effect. It looks very nice. I take it yellow isn't your favorite color then?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> That is a nice subtle effect. It looks very nice. I take it yellow isn't your favorite color then?


Nah...I love the effect you achieved. I am just glad you got those results with lacquer. I know what I can expect now 

By the way, I did not mean to hijack your thread with my picture. I just wanted to share with you what I had created via Acrylics. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

No worry's. I love seeing what others have achieved! 

I hope you've got some good ventilation when you start spraying the lacquers. They will kill some brain cells if you aren't careful. I worked inside my spray booth as much as possible. I'd get a whiff of it here and there, but nothing too serious.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy moly!! I have no words!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful and careful aztecing.

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the details Disillusionist. Like Raist3001 I am finding the "yellow" comments intriguing. In trying to work with acrylics I found I had to add 2 drops Navy Blue Gray to each 2cc of flat white to eliminate the warmness of the white. I will have to experiment as some of my asssembly is waiting on a final decision for base hull paint.

Nice going,
Mark


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

The yellow is just part of how the pearl paint works. As you change your viewing angle, the red changes to green, the green changes to red, gold goes to blue, and the blue goes to yellow. I'm willing to bet the studio model had a fair amount of yellow on it. 

Gee... wouldn't it be nice to have some good color photos of the original paint work right about now?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Disillusionist said:


> The yellow is just part of how the pearl paint works.


I think this is only true of a pearl color sprayed over a white base (or any light color). When sprayed over say black or a much darker color, there is no yellow off color.



> As you change your viewing angle, the red changes to green, the green changes to red, gold goes to blue, and the blue goes to yellow.


This is quite true. The intensity of the pearls are still very visible.



> I'm willing to bet the studio model had a fair amount of yellow on it.


Quite possibly so. Especially if the pearls were sprayed straight as it appears Olson does.



> Gee... wouldn't it be nice to have some good color photos of the original paint work right about now?


Ahhh....the golden grail. Alas, those who may have them are refusing to share.


----------



## TBBS-ClassicFan (Jan 23, 2007)

HOLY CRAP.

thats amazing.

I havnt seen anything that good since i saw a DeBoer at my old art college. That was amazing to say the least, not only that, the builder hada the nerve to remain annoymous. WTF. Maybe he had the Trek Fan thing, but damn, id want to be known after building something like that.


Still, Great work, looks amazing.


Incedentally, Im just starting my PL Refit. Been in the box for 6 months after i bought it. Still gathering equipment/materials for the build.


Ive also ordered, much to the annoyance of my other half, the re-issue kit. Why not.


I have the lighting kit from Thomas ready to go. All i need to do is actually start the bastard.


Getting there though, its only a part time thing, to do on sundays when the other one is at work. I work a lot so its kinda difficult finding the time, but theres nothing better than lossing yourself in a build of this magnitude.

I havnt even thought of painting yet. Thats the least of my worries and will be the final part. 

So far ive started to customize the RecDeck with foliage, benches, pond etc, even that is at bare bones stage, all i have done is shape the slight hill area and added scale gravel. As this area was never seen, im taking creative licence and making what i want out of it. 

Its a slow build as i have said, but im looking forward to it, ive built loads of scale models over the years, mainly due to college, so im not that daunted by the detail/painting requirements, but the aztecing im dreading.



Anyway, back to the point of my reply...


Does anybody know of any suppliers of 1:350 scale people?

Im doing a kind of in-joke with my build, i want to have a sense of scale and by having scale people there it helps give the look of size etc. Anway, the joke is going to be 'under construction' where i will paint the figures in flourescent vests etc during photography.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thomas' PNT photo-etch shuttle bay set has people in it.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Picked up a piece of black velvet today at the fabric store for a backdrop. Unfortunately, it's a bit small so I'll have to get some more later. I did manage to get a couple of pics to work out though.

This one demonstrates how much a hate the saucer rim of this kit.......oops, I think I put the hatch decal on upside down...

And this one is just begging for some Photoshop action.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Whoa!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks! I thought I could use your great build as an excuse for a photoshop speed exercise - and besides, I thought your build deserved it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JerryUK (Jun 5, 2005)

Stunning work Mr Disillusionist ! or as we say here "..tha's done a reet fine job lad!.."

How many hours do you reckon it took ?


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Indeed, that is one Amazing build! Well done sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I love this thread.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Gunstar1 said:


> Is this what you had in mind?


OK, that was simply brilliant. Loved it!


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

When you're done with yours Tony, send me a photo of it being lit by roughly the same angle of light of your favorite ST IV, V, or VI scene and I'll git 'er done!

(and if you ever wanted something more than just a low res image - say, something you want to print as a poster/high quality print etc, I could do a special job for a small fee - I'm a graphic designer/illustrator/print/artist by trade, and the composition above was just a few minutes, low res, and not really being careful)


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Gunstar1 said:


> Is this what you had in mind?


You know I didn't read this whole thread and I came upon this image and just thought, yeah I love that part of the movie. I actually thought it was the actual screen-grab from the STTMP Director's Cut. 

And I'm a photoshop guru myself. So that is a total compliment to you guys as: 1) That's an awesome build and 2) that's an awesome composition.

Great work guys!


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Gunstar1 said:


> I'm a graphic designer/illustrator/print/artist by trade,


That's awesome me too! Good to know another artist! You got work online?

I have a few things online, though I need to update it badly:

https://www.photoshop.com/user/dalejackson


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

www.andygrams.com - but I'll email you lest we take up any more of Disillusionist's thread - mine needs more updating than yours! :thumbsup:


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Finally getting the stand and electronics together.


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Disillusionist said:


> Finally getting the stand and electronics together.


That's totally cool!

I wish I knew more about electronics to do my base. Not sure how I'm going to approach it yet.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks! 
One neat little feature about this setup that you can't really see in the picture is the USB connector installed on the side of the stand. This comes in handy if I want to change any of the microcontroller programming "on the fly". 

All I need to do is plug the base into the computer and have at it!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Oh My Freakin' God!! What a fine build indeed sir! Fantastic workmanship - clean and crisp. The azteccing is masterful and the closest I've seen to the real deal. And with excellent lighting to boot. On the critical side, I feel the colors on the deflector housings are a tad too pronounced... other than than that.... Oh My Freakin' God!! 

I belive yours is now my favorite build of the E (refit or A), even over my own build. My other favorites include Col.Hero's (mine), Marc111's, Raist's, Krako's, Adam Courville's, Trek Modeler's latest, Ketzers DeBoer, Garbaron's AMT, Art Pendragon's AMT, Kyu-Woong Lee's AMT and Joel Tavera's DeBoer. 

Oh, you have a DeBoer on the bench too, right? Yeh, thanks for raising the bar.... :thumbsup:


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

What did you use as the main support tube (from the base), and how did you connect it to the ship? What sort of washers did you use?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

wookieefood said:


> What did you use as the main support tube (from the base), and how did you connect it to the ship? What sort of washers did you use?



Mostly pieces and parts I found lying about. A short piece of threaded pipe for the post, and a threaded brass collar epoxied into the bottom of the model for an attachment point. The post is secured to the base with an electrical cord grip. Simple....but functional.


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

Disillusionist said:


> Mostly pieces and parts I found lying about. A short piece of threaded pipe for the post, and a threaded brass collar epoxied into the bottom of the model for an attachment point. The post is secured to the base with an electrical cord grip. Simple....but functional.


thanks

I am working on one myself, and am truly inspired by your model.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

What was the exact brand of gold you used for the bridge?


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I mixed it myself. It was a, "let me see what I can mix up from what I have on the shelf" kind of deal. I ended up with mostly clear mixed with some testor's brass and gold pearl powder. I made the color very dilute and transparent so it could be built up slowly without becoming overpowering.

Thanks for the kind words, by the way. Your model, as well as the others you listed definitely showed me what kind of showpiece this model can be built into.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*another refit my old version circa 1985*

Slightly older than your version, this is the original AMT release of the Enterprise, which I built with fibre optics, and some incandescent lights.
Shot it back in the mid eighties, and just recently composited it in photoshop. 
Your ship is much nicer, by the way!
Beautiful job. 
Think I'll have to go out and get one of those polar lights enterprise's.
Robert.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Dissillusionist, do you have a photo gallery of this beauty yet...???


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Robert-el said:


> Slightly older than your version, this is the original AMT release of the Enterprise, which I built with fibre optics, and some incandescent lights.
> Shot it back in the mid eighties, and just recently composited it in photoshop.
> Your ship is much nicer, by the way!
> Beautiful job.
> ...


Hey that's a nice composite, I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

colhero said:


> Dissillusionist, do you have a photo gallery of this beauty yet...???


No, sorry. I've gotten tied down with a couple of other projects and haven't had much of a chance. I guess I should do that though.......


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

In fact, one of the projects I've been working on is installing a laser engraver. Here's something I created with it. While it's a little late to use on this project, I'll be sure to include it in the next one!


----------



## patm (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful rendition of the refit!


----------



## wookieefood (Aug 10, 2007)

Disillusionist, did you come up with the electrical scheme by yourself? I see 2 555 IC chips on one of the circuit boards ( I assume they control the running and nav lights).

Any chance that you could post the schematic?

Thanks!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

More pics of the E, please!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I swear, while looking at the various pics, I could hear the theme music!!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

^ Same here! (For me it's "The Enterprise" music from the Motion Picture)

Absolutely Gorgeous work!


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW very sweet build very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks again everyone. I've gotten kind of tied up on other projects lately, so I haven't had much of a chance to do more pictures. However, I've followed the lead of some others here and started up a little blog documenting the projects I'm working on in the shop. I've titled it The Disillusionist's Den 

Click the link if you dare! Hopefully, you'll enjoy it. If you don't, well...ummm. Sorry.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesomeness.

Love what you did with the windows - I was kinda thinking of trying that myself.
Now I just need a laser...:thumbsup:


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

What a beautiful build! I love all the detail.

I just got my hands on this kit after years of waiting. Can I ask how you did the green on the secondary hull? Did you make your own pattern somehow? What colors did you use? 

I'm not sure I'm skilled enough to do it right, but I'd like to give it a shot. There are decals in the kit, but they are blue and of the pattern for the Enterprise-A. Just wouldn't look right on the refit.


----------

